# best plants for sulcatas



## abbs (Jul 16, 2010)

What are the three/four BEST plants for sulcata's to eat?


----------



## spikethebest (Jul 16, 2010)

grasses
weeds
mustard greens
endive

just my opinion


----------



## abbs (Jul 17, 2010)

I might not have been 100% clear.. but i ment like... flowers. Exp. Hibicious....


----------



## Tom (Jul 17, 2010)

abbs, your question is not an easy one to answer. What do you mean by best? Easiest to find and grow? Highest level of nutrition? Most closely simulating a wild diet? Are you asking for babies or adults, because I'd answer differently for each?

The list of suitable sulcata foods is very long and each item on the list has its merits. I don't mean to be a pain in the rear, but its difficult to give just a quick, easy answer in this case.

Grass should be a large component of a sulcatas diet, but this is more for adults and juveniles. Succulents, like Opuntia cactus, ice plant or elephant ear, are very good nutritionally and easy to grow. Grape, rose, hibiscus and mulberry leaves are also commonly used as food for them, but I don't know if any of these would be considered a top 3 or 4 "best" food for them. Weeds like dandelion, sow thistle, mallow, plantain and filaree are all very good for them too, and would certainly have a place on my "best" list. Its not too hard to grow some of the grocery store plants either. Any of the lettuces, endive, escarole, bok choy, collard greens, mustard greens, cilantro, parsley, carrot tops, etc...

Many would argue that Mazuri should have a place on a top 4 best sulcata foods list, but I realize you were asking about plants to grow.

Hope this helps. I've listed a whole bunch of choices above. You can pick YOUR favorite four.


----------



## abbs (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks for your help(=

HOw much does the Mazuri typically cost and where can i get it at? Do any pet stores supply it by any chance?


----------



## Tom (Jul 17, 2010)

Sorry, I don't know where in the country you are. I buy it at my local feed store. If there is a horse supply place near you they can order it for you.

Cory (Spikethebest) can ship it to you anywhere in several quantities. You can start with a small bag to try it out and order more if you like it.


----------

